# PLEASE READ POST ABOUT "BUYING LIVE ROCK ONLINE"



## chriscolumbus (Jan 11, 2008)

just wanna give anyone starting a tank a "heads up" about a company.. if you like I do have pics.. Please read the topic for INFO!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I believe this is the topic you're referring.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=97230#97230

As for uploading pics, try http://imageshack.us. If you want to use this forum's uploading system, please be informed that bpeg and bmp formats won't work.

Insert-->>Upload Image-->>Browse-->>Send

Hope that helps and welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------

